# Need help identifying watercolor work/artist



## justob (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi, picked this up at estate sale and wondered if anybody could help identify what it is or maybe the artist. It is signed and has a custom made frame. Really nice piece. My email is [email protected]


----------

